
Looking for Co-Founders - Tracydao
I am building a marketplace for the wellness industry, digital, physical products and services. It doesn&#x27;t have any available SAAS that meets my demands. Therefore, the startup has to built it on its own. I am interested in finding COO and Technical Co-founders to execute the idea.
At the moment, I am spending efforts on building the reputation for the startup. Promoting the MVP.
I prefer co-founders located in the USA as it is the starting market.
Leave me your comment and I will get back to you.
======
diavelguru
Diavelguru.at.gmail

